# Do embedded videos appear for you? Please check this out and let me know.



## MannDude (Apr 20, 2014)

I've seen a couple reports of embedded videos not working for some people, while for most I do believe they appear properly. On all my devices, whether it be Linux or Windows powered (or Android), I've had no issues seeing the embedded videos in posts. Chrome, Firefox, Opera, DWB and even the dreaded IE... it works for me.

But, even people with common setups are reporting videos appear to them as blank white squares or just emptiness in a post. With that said, let's do a little test. Let me know if you can see the below video, and if not, please list your OS and your browser. I'm ticketing IPBoard regardless, but figure the more info collected the better.

Even if the below video doesn't load for you, you've probably already seen it 20X.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8_Kfjo3VjU

Eh? Can you see that above?


----------



## MannDude (Apr 20, 2014)

FFS. Comically enough I just ran updates on my PC about an hour ago and now _I _can't see the damn video in Chrome. Firefox, sure, can see it. Opera? Yep. DWB. You betcha.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Apr 20, 2014)

I can see it.

Opera 12 (Presto engine)


----------



## Evozi (Apr 20, 2014)

Hint:


----------



## Nett (Apr 20, 2014)

No, but when I visit the URL (https://www.youtube.com/embed/W8_Kfjo3VjU?html5=1&fs=1) it works.
 
 Error code: 


```
[removed]
```


----------



## MannDude (Apr 20, 2014)

It is https. If you quote my post you'll see that the URL in the media tag shows https


----------



## MannDude (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmm, seems to be working now. Can you guys confirm?

Made an edit to the media tag.


----------



## Nett (Apr 20, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Hmm, seems to be working now. Can you guys confirm?
> 
> Made an edit to the media tag.


Yep.


----------



## splitice (Apr 20, 2014)

works for me. Chrome / Windows 8


----------



## MannDude (Apr 20, 2014)

To those of you who saw error codes, what are you using to have those displayed? Seemed to me like it was a nice organized list, but I am not seeing this feature in any of my browsers...


----------



## Nett (Apr 20, 2014)

Chrome --> JavaScript Console


----------



## ndelaespada (Apr 20, 2014)

Works fine on chrome


----------



## sv01 (Apr 20, 2014)

works fine on Firefox 28.0, Fedora 20 64 Bit. I don't use flash


----------



## blergh (Apr 20, 2014)

Seems to work now, didn't work earlier as it would just display an empty space.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 20, 2014)

blergh said:


> Seems to work now, didn't work earlier as it would just display an empty space.


Looks like curtis changed the URL to src="//youtube instead of http:// or https://

It finally works for me again. I know there was more than a few times that I had to edit a post

to give a link to a video because it wouldn't load.

Francisco


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 20, 2014)

That one works.


----------



## mojeda (Apr 20, 2014)

@MannDude

These might interest you:

YouTube.com Media Tag

Replacement Match Accepts both http and https links


http(?:s)?://(www.)?youtube.com/watch\?(\S+?)?v=([\d\w-_]+?)(&\S+?)?

Replacement HTML (I'll assume you want https embeds)


<iframe id="ytplayer" class="EmbeddedVideo" type="text/html" width="640" height="390" src="//youtube.com/embed/$3?html5=1&fs=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen /></iframe>

Youtu.be Media Replacement

Replcament Match, same as above accepts http and https.


http(?:s)?://(www.)?youtu.be/([\d\w-_]+?)(&\S+?)?

Replacement HTML


<iframe id="ytplayer" class="EmbeddedVideo" type="text/html" width="640" height="390" src="//youtube.com/embed/$2?html5=1&fs=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen /></iframe>

Also as an added bonus if you want gfycat media tag support:

 

Replacement Match



```
http(?:s)?://(www.)?gfycat.com/{1}
```
Replacement HTML



```
<video autoplay loop muted="muted" poster='//thumbs.gfycat.com/$2-poster.jpg'>
  <source src="//zippy.gfycat.com/$2.webm" type="video/webm">
  <source src="//zippy.gfycat.com/$2.mp4" type="video/mp4">
  <img src="//fat.gfycat.com/$2.gif" alt=""/>
</video>
```


----------

